# Slayed em'



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Went up to Matt Warner on Saturday, only fished about 3 hours, and between myself and two other guys, we landed 57 fish. Three times we had fish snap our lines. So, it was a pretty good day.









First one of the day. Not too long, but fat.









A better one









My friend's little girl. She was so proud she reeled in that fish.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats on such a successful outing! I tried to make it out to Rockport but got caught up in a wedding & reception. I offered to take him ice fishing instead but he insisted. I tell ya, some people just don't have their priorities in order.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

The photo of that little girl holding that nice rainbow is priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

BTW, where is Matt Warner located? I've never been there.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Awsome outing... 
Yes that is a priceless photo of the Lil miss with a beautiful bow.... Looks like great time for u all....

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work! I have never been there before. Great pics. Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!



smoothie said:


> BTW, where is Matt Warner located? I've never been there.


Uinta County-
Directions: From Vernal, take Hwy 191 turn east on 500 N, drive about 22 miles to coral with gravel road and turn left. Drive 4 miles and turn right (north) at T. Travel about 2 miles to see reservoir.

About a 4 hr drive from Salt Lake.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sawsman is right on how to get there. Gps tried to take my buddy 24 miles down Vernal Ave first then turn right to go to Diamond Mountain. Don't go that way, really bad drifts. You want to turn right maybe about a mile or so down the road after turning onto hwy 191. You want to go over Diamond Mountain. No snow drifts there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish I was able to join you sounds like you had a great trip!


----------

